# Homemade lathe



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

*Homemade lathe*

In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:










This is a picture of mine, but I have added two 2 X 12's on each side an two end pieces, that I use to clamp logs to to shave the bark off of, now. Also, it is missing the two 2 X 4 arms that were located at each end apon which the bungie cord was streched across. The bungie cord served the same purpose as a sapling would or did in the earlier made treadle lathes.

Second, you take a 2 X 6" piece of wood and make two (a head and tail stock ) with a 1/4" all thread rod going through the center. One all thread is stationary while the tail stock has two nuts jammed to allow you to screw the threaded rod through the piece. The head and tail stock are held in place with wedges that go through the 2 X 6 and under the two 2 X 6 cross rails as can be seen in this picture:










Also, seen is my advaced tool rest that I made towards the end of my use of this as a lathe. The original was just a 52" piece of wood cut at a 45 degree angle that ran the whole distance of the lathe. The problem with this was that there was no adjustment, so as the blank was rounded and became smaller the tool rest got farther and farther and the support for the gouge was less and less.

This picture shows the threadle that I made. The 2 X 12 was what I stood on to keep it from wandering and there is a groove at the end that the twine was tied to. This end went under the cross beams and on the opposite side of the lathe. The twine ran from the end; wrapped around the blank that was suspended between the two 1/4" all threads and up to the bungie cord. You made your cuts when you pushed down on the threadle with your foot and backed the tool off as you released the treadle(the blank turned away from you). If you did not back the tool from the blank, it would ride up as the blank spun upward.










This last picture shows one of the two of my final head and tail stock upgrades. I used two 3.5 hp lawnmower engines. I used my 1/2" drill to turn the shafts and used a file to shave them into a point. I also had to use the 1/2" varible speed drill to turn my stock, thus my threadle lathe became a motorized one. With zero to 500 rpms, I was in high cotton! Of course, that was before I purchased my Rigid lathe.










I turned the oak burl with the homemade lathe and a baby rattle and my chisel whacker. It gave me the confidence to continue turning and answered that question of whether or not I wanted to start turning. I hope this has been educational. One other note…there is also a brace visible in the bench that was added later. I wish I would have taken pictures when it was first built, but who knew there would be a LumberJocks site to post it on way back then. LOL.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Awesome… I've been wanting to make one, just so I can do some turning outside on nicer days!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


this is wonderful… thank you so much for digging out these pix and posting the "how to".

Fascinating!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Probably wouldn't be sold in Woodcraft. But it gets the job done. Great Job Mark.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


An aerobic work out and woodworking, too!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Turning in the Park! I can see the new fad now!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Awesome OS….I never really thought about making my own…..I'd like to try my hand on some really big stuff but couldn't see buying one of the big boys…..I have a gas engine with a throttle cable…..WOW…this is going on the list…..variable speed….5 hp…...I wish I had time to do it right now…....ggrrr….maybe late fall…more like next spring.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I could repurpose the old 3/4 hp craftsman motor from my grandfathers old table saw (presently in service as a buffing station)... though there is the cool factor of taking the lathe back off the grid…

I did see a 6' bowl that was turned on a lathe powered by a (or simply attached to a) tractor wheel… just use the lug nuts to attach a mounting bracket, and the car could double as a lathe… oh what would the neighbors think?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


A poor man will always find a way to do it when he wants to. 
Now I suppose your trying to figure out what to make with all that lumber just sitting there. LOL


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Great inspiration for those of us that are turning deprived.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I actually used a weedeater string dispenser, drilled four holes from the sides and used lag bolts as a means of holding the stock on the head stock end. It was wicked! I found that an 11/16" socket fit perfectly on the flyweel of the motor and that is how I attached the drill to the motor. By going this route I was able to understand the evolution of my commercial lathes even better than I would have otherwise. The bungie cord style and pole lathes have been know to be able to turn up to 1000 rpms! If you search the web for pole lathes you'll be amazed at the work that can be done on them.

I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I had a chance to try a pole lathe at the Ozark Folk Center in Arkansas. It was fun, but I like my old Craftman lathe better. After using using a power lathe, it would be hard to go back, unless we run out of electicity.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


O's this is a cool tool! Did you make it, or modify it to you wanted?

Did you actually have a plan or did you copy someone elses?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


This site is where I got most of my idea of building my homemade lathe: http://www.btinternet.com/~e_methven/woodcraft/downloads/spring-pole-lathe.pdf. If you do a search on pole lathes there are several sites with lots of information. I hope this helps.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


You mean there are other people who think like that. LOL


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Yep, there are as many who enjoy doing woodworking with these primative tools as those that have to have the most technological ones. And their work is just as amazing.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I love it! Spray paint it yellow and stencil powermatic on the side no one will ever know the difference.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I guess that pretty much qualifies you as a Bodger!

Bob


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Imagine making a lathe from an old bicycle. You could sit down while turning, and get your exercise at the same time. You could even get fancy and use something like an old 10 speed and shift the gears to increase the rpms.

Nothing wrong with your method Os. I know of people who have grinders that were from old washing machine motors.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Have you built one of these machines, Bill?


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Not yet, but I have a bicycle that could be used for that! It is actually an 18 speed, so think of the RPMs.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I would think torque would be more important than speed when a gouge starts cutting into the wood…I may be wrong? Do you have pictures or a design of this beast and how it works? You could always build one with the large wheel and have an apprentice turn the wheel for you while you work the business end of the lathe. I don't think that I could sit down while turning. I depend on shifting my weight from one leg to the other to much.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I wonder if pedaling a bicycle lathe would be easier than standing and using one leg to constantly pump the treadle? Intersting how many different ways we could have solved this lathe building challenge a hundred years ago!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


It may be harder to control your arms while pedaling a bike.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


I would think that pedaling would make it hard to keep control of the gouges. With the treadle you are able to use the shifting of you weight from side to side as you do today on the modern lathes. Even the lathes that worked like the old sewing machines were treadle type, not pedaled. I'm not saying that it wouldn't work are may be better than a treadle, but I personally couldn't imagine sitting and pedaling while at the lathe.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


*I agree!*


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...












Here you go, Bill…this is what I was talking about.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Now there is a wheel.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


When that big wheel starts turning, there's no stopping it. Lots of inertia.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Anyone seen the new Pop Wood? There is an article about bicycle powered bowl lathes. Very cool and timely!

I presume some of us will be seeing this in the mailboxes - or perhaps our "thorsen" subscriptions will start with the next issue…


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Mark -

You are amazing! Very cool to build a treadle lathe. I like Dennis' remark of painting it yellow /gold and stenciling POWERMATIC on the side!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


If folks are interested the latest issue (August) of popular woodworking has an article on foot powered lathes.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *Homemade lathe*
> 
> In the hopes that this may spark some interest and maybe be the answer to someone wanting to try turning without spending money on more than a few 2 X 6's, some nails, (2) 2 X 4's X 8', some twine and a bungie cord or two and of course…a set of gouges or some files will work too. The first step is to build an "A" frame or super saw horse, approximately,52" long and a comfortable height for yourself, like so:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the article, scottb and WayneC. Too bad we didn't get that Popular Woodworking magazine for our first one. David, I liked Dennis' remark, too. If it were still in use, I'd do it just for a laugh.


----------

